# **Official** MMAForum GFX Grand Prix Round 1



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Rules:*

There will be a max of 16 participants. Everyone will be randomly paired off for the first round and in the event that we have an uneven number of participants then someone will randomly be getting a bye into the next round.

We will give the artists their criteria for the round and then you will have *2 days* to get your piece submitted. After everyone has submitted their pieces then separate voting threads will be put up for each pairing and everyone will vote on the best sigs with the winners moving on to the next round.

Sigs can be no bigger then *450X250 pixels*.

If you don't submit your entry after 2 days then you automatically lose.

The topic is *Favorite Fighter.*

Your entries are due *Sunday March 22 by 8 pm EST *

If you don't have it in by then then you automatically lose.

------

*Prizes:*

1. *1,000,000 credits* - Credits to bet with
2. *Free Paid Premium Membership to MMAForum* - If the winner is an unpaid member they can choose this prize.

The winner will also receive a banner showing that they are MMAF's GFX Grand Prix Champion.

------

*Round 1 Matchups:*

1. *MJB23* vs. Bye
2. *Eric2004BC* vs. Scottysullivan
3. *D.P.* vs. Gara
4. *Steph05050* vs. Bye
5. *Norway1* vs. Bye
6. Robopencil vs. *Pliff*
7. Chuck8807 vs. jbritt
8. *Toxic* vs. *Plazzman*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm going to run the brackets and matchups like a wrestling tournament is run. The seeds were randomly generated. 

The bracket I used has the seeds messed up. This is actually how everyone should be seeded number wise but the matchups on the bracket in my OP are right.

http://www.pes-sports.com/16_1Gone-WB3rd(MichDistA).pdf

This is a single elimination tournament. You lose and you're done.

If you don't have a matchup in the first round then you are automatically moving onto the next round.

Post your entries in this thread for the first round and make sure you get them in by the due date.

Voting will go up Sunday night after all of the entries are submitted.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

can we have a VBOOKIE for this like each round?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah that's actually a great idea. 

I'll get them set up now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im sure I can beat this bye guy!!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm actually not gonna put the vbookie's up until the voting threads go up so look for the Vbookies to go up sunday night.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I can look at who everyones voting for doesnt that make the VBookie a little unfair? Its kinda like being able to bet on a fight during the fight.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If I can look at who everyones voting for doesnt that make the VBookie a little unfair? Its kinda like being able to bet on a fight during the fight.


I'm gonna make the votes private but that's a good point that I didn't think of.

I'll make them now and then have them close when voting starts.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont like the vbookie idea, toxic bet against me. /cry


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but do these sigs have to be brand new ones or can we submit sigs we've already done?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

They have to be brand new sigs. 

There's no reusing sigs for this tournament.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

What are the odds on this *bye* guy who's running against Toxic, I like his chances  Coté wont be there to save you this time Toxic


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The odds are 1:5 on him and Toxic is a 5:1 underdog.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> The odds are 1:5 on him and Toxic is a 5:1 underdog.


I think i'll still put money on him as I think he has a good chance of pulling the upset.

Mr.BYE wins by a freak injury


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Is it too late for me to enter?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on MJB let Plazz in, I'll volunteer to go up against him and give up my bye,


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Is it too late for me to enter?





plenty of "bye" spots that need filling...


how bout a "MOD" showdown, MJB vs Plazz Ohhhhhhh... interesting


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh come on Toxic, I'm sure you'd like to know what's it's like to advance in this GP


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im sure I can beat this bye guy!!!


i hear hes pretty good. hes taking on multiple guys in the first round ( and i hear mjb got a thing for him )


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh come on Toxic, I'm sure you'd like to know what's it's like to advance in this GP


Winning via bye is meaningless, as Ric Flair says "to be the man you need to beat the man, wwwoooooo"

You obvioulsy missed the fact I called you out earlier today in the sign up thread Plazz.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sure plazz you can be in.

I'll match you and Toxic up in the first round since he's been calling you out a lot.

We'll save the mod matchup for the finals


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I sure did, but my were ring(?)[how does the saying go?]

Regardless, prepare to be schooled 

I'm gonna make one last ditch effort to get Niko in this, I wanna whomp him in the finals.

PS: When does this start?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It starts today.

Your entry is due by 8 pm on Sunday and the topic is favorite fighters.

You can't use old sigs either. They have to be new.

If you do get Nikos to join then a couple matches might get switched around but that won't really affect anything.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool, I'll talk to him tonight.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright I know he's busy but hopefully you can get him in.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah i really wanted to make something now. ps should we all PM our entries, it could be a disadvantage to post first :confused02:


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes I'd also Like to know what we do with our entries, Post them here or PM them to some one (who if so) that way I know b/c I'm 75% done with mine already...Cheers!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Its up to you guys. 

If you wanna post it here then post it here.

If you feel it might give someone an advantage if you post first then PM it to me.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

For the VBookie betting....If you make a bet on one of the matches, can you still vote on it. Like MJB and Toxic both put 50k on D.P. They obviously want D.P. to win and they would vote for D.P. to make sure they don't lose money? I dunno how it's working, but if it's like that, I think it might be a little unfair.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I was kinda thinking about that but we are going to be sending out an email to everyone on the forum about the voting so I think it'll work out.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm, yeah good question. I think it has to be either or. I don't think vBookie is going to work out, considering the outcome of the match is in the hands of the people who are also betting.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I kinda agree. 

I thought vbookie was a good idea but it won't really work out.

Plazz if I abandon the events does everyone get their credits back?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bring it on Gara...on purpose..I ain't gonna put my username on it. :thumb02:


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Bring it on Gara...on purpose..I ain't gonna put my username on it. :thumb02:


Hey I'm game man lets see what ya got, I'm done with mine and I gotta say its one of my best...Cheers!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I kinda agree.
> 
> I thought vbookie was a good idea but it won't really work out.
> 
> Plazz if I abandon the events does everyone get their credits back?


I believe so


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> Hey I'm game man lets see what ya got, I'm done with mine and I gotta say its one of my best...Cheers!


Well you're a quick one..good luck. May the best...sig..win lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn I was thinking Id get some great odds on VBookie since I was taking on the Plazz,


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Where can one find all the bets and such going on VBookie on this forum?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The vbookie is right here but the ones for the GFX GP have been taken down.

http://www.mmaforum.com/vbookie.php


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

As of right now all Grand Prix submissions need to be submitted to me by pm by the same deadline as posted.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im assuming Im back to a bye now?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i would assume...this is going to die prb....we'll see how it goes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bullshit, we still got 11 people which for most GFX contests is a great turn out, Im not ready to reading the eulogy on this thing yet.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

true true..keep it alive lol


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I myself have sent my entry in a pm and I'm sure most everyone has done the same as not to show off there work until the voting begins...Cheers!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

toxic ur sig effin rocks


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Steph, it was one of my sigs I did as a possible entry against Plazz, I chose another but Im gonna hold onto it incase I need it in a later round.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

um gara who did you send a pm to? all I have gottin a pm from is chuck


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gara just a question but can you lose the red, I dont know about everyone else but personally I find it really distracting.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Sent my entry M_D


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

MJB23 said:


> Its up to you guys.
> 
> If you wanna post it here then post it here.
> 
> If you feel it might give someone an advantage if you post first then PM it to me.


I PM'd mine to MJB23 as I was told to. Is there a problem?


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

M_D said:


> As of right now all Grand Prix submissions need to be submitted to me by pm by the same deadline as posted.


^ PM your entry to M_D


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

already did also...And when is the polls going up I figured they'd be up already. whats the hold up?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> already did also...And when is the polls going up I figured they'd be up already. whats the hold up?


There's a lot going on right now, they're trying to get things organized...don't worry bud, everything will be up in no time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Easy Gara, yesterday was a little crazy around here , you havent been around that long so you probably dont understand the magnitude of the past few days events. Im sure M_D will get the polls up and if he doesnt have time I'll get him to PM me the entries and I'll get the polls up.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I was just askin no worries  I understand some things went out of hand or somethin so no biggie. Hope everything turns out well...Cheers!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't even turn my entry in to M_D with everything he was dealing with yesterday, I will though soon.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

How bout a classic case of "you show me yours and I'll show you mine"? haha...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gara said:


> How bout a classic case of "you show me yours and I'll show you mine"? haha...


Haha nah, we'll both be surprised...you'll probably win anyway, I wasn't really into this one while everything was going on lol.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sure its a great sig and it'll be close


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If you guys want to post your entries I'll throw up I'll get the poll up for you two's match.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

PM'd my entry Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M_D is just sending the entries he has to me and I'll get the polls up guys, thanks for your patience.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

PM'd u buddy ^


----------

